# Motivation thread (throwing down the gauntlet, anybody willing to join me?)



## A J

AJ was here.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I am on a roll, If I do not go to the gym tomorrow it will be day 3,784


----------



## Moonshinedave

Here's the one I've had for a few years now:
View attachment 7667


----------



## dwight55

AJ, . . . FWIW, . . .

*Jan 2007,* . . . one flight of steps, I'm done. Swing my double bitted ax twice, . . . sit and catch my breath, . . .

Every night before bed, . . . take that stupid high blood pressure pill, . . . the one that makes you feel like punching the snooze button 44 times before getting up.

Also know that it was high blood pressure that killed Mom and her dad.

*Jan 2008*, . . . open heart surgery, . . . replace aortic valve, . . . get scared beyond anything that ever happend in the 43 previous years.

Sit through 3 months of "off work" then retire from the active work force.

Also sit through the friendly warnings to do something about the blood pressure.

*SOMETIME SHORTLY THEREAFTER* Got on the cave man diet. "If you can't kill it, pick it, or catch it, . . . you can't eat it"

Zero starch, . . . if it's white, . . . can't eat it, . . . Zero refined sugar, . . . Zero bread, . . . Zero chocolate (and believe me that one hurt !!! ), . . . Zero dairy

*FAST FORWARD TO TODAY* In less than 8 months on that diet, . . . I dropped 40 pounds, . . . 210 to 170, . . . heart rate dropped something in the neighborhood of 10 BPM, . . . *BLOOD PRESSURE DROPPED LOW ENOUGH THAT I HAVE BEEN OFF THE MEDS FOR SEVERAL YEARS NOW*

I hope I'm giving you incentive, . . . it worked for me. I'm back up to 185, . . . but blood pressure is still good, . . . take calcium & Vit D pills each day to replace the milk I used to drink, . . . eat 2 meals a day: breakfast at more or less 8, . . . afternoon meal at 2:30, . . . some snacking around, . . . mostly bits of cheese and nuts, . . . apples, . . . bananas, . . . pineapple, . . . only one or two pieces of pie or cake each week, . . . one or two candy bars each week, . . .

So far it is working, . . . will hit 70 if I am here the 17th, . . . milestones neither my father, mother, or 3 out of 4 grandparents made.

I don't plan on living forever, . . . just until Jesus comes back, . . . or my work is done here, . . . whichever comes first.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A J

Dwight55, Thanks 



AJ


----------



## Inor

A J said:


> OK,
> 
> I've been putting off getting in shape for far too long.
> 
> Since I'm carrying about 50 lbs of my survival food around with me all the time :grin: , I've decided to make some changes.
> 
> I've believed for a long time that if you want to reach your goals, write them down. So here they are,
> 
> *I'm going to drop the extra weight.*
> *I'm changing my daily routine* (get up, start working and stop when it's time to go to bed) I sit at a computer for 12-15hrs/day.
> *I'm going to walk a few miles on the treadmill every morning to start, and cut out 1/2 of my starches.*
> 
> What motivated me, is a family friend, 80 years old and he will be running the Boston Marathon next year!
> 
> 30 years ago, I had a 42 resting heart rate and was in pretty descent shape. I'll be happy to get 1/2 way from were I am to were I was.
> 
> So, If anybody wants to join me, write down your goal and we can keep each other motivated.
> 
> Don't worry, if nobody wants to join, I'm doing it anyway!
> 
> later,
> AJ


Your present lifestyle sounds a lot like mine, although I do walk a LOT, but I sure would not mind dropping a couple inches. So I am Jake with your plan. What do we need to do?


----------



## Smitty901

Good luck . When I left the Army I joked no more PT. Well it was so much a part of my life kept doing it. It has paid off.


----------



## Denton

Hey, you will need more carbs if you add a decent workout to the mix. That's why I prefer sticking closer to the paleo diet. I use it as an excuse for not adding a decent workout to the mix. :lol:


----------



## Slippy

dwight55 said:


> AJ, . . . FWIW, . . .
> 
> *Jan 2007,* . . . one flight of steps, I'm done. Swing my double bitted ax twice, . . . sit and catch my breath, . . .
> 
> Every night before bed, . . . take that stupid high blood pressure pill, . . . the one that makes you feel like punching the snooze button 44 times before getting up.
> 
> Also know that it was high blood pressure that killed Mom and her dad.
> 
> *Jan 2008*, . . . open heart surgery, . . . replace aortic valve, . . . get scared beyond anything that ever happend in the 43 previous years.
> 
> Sit through 3 months of "off work" then retire from the active work force.
> 
> Also sit through the friendly warnings to do something about the blood pressure.
> 
> *SOMETIME SHORTLY THEREAFTER* Got on the cave man diet. "If you can't kill it, pick it, or catch it, . . . you can't eat it"
> 
> Zero starch, . . . if it's white, . . . can't eat it, . . . Zero refined sugar, . . . Zero bread, . . . Zero chocolate (and believe me that one hurt !!! ), . . . Zero dairy
> 
> *FAST FORWARD TO TODAY* In less than 8 months on that diet, . . . I dropped 40 pounds, . . . 210 to 170, . . . heart rate dropped something in the neighborhood of 10 BPM, . . . *BLOOD PRESSURE DROPPED LOW ENOUGH THAT I HAVE BEEN OFF THE MEDS FOR SEVERAL YEARS NOW*
> 
> I hope I'm giving you incentive, . . . it worked for me. I'm back up to 185, . . . but blood pressure is still good, . . . take calcium & Vit D pills each day to replace the milk I used to drink, . . . eat 2 meals a day: breakfast at more or less 8, . . . afternoon meal at 2:30, . . . some snacking around, . . . mostly bits of cheese and nuts, . . . apples, . . . bananas, . . . pineapple, . . . only one or two pieces of pie or cake each week, . . . one or two candy bars each week, . . .
> 
> So far it is working, . . . will hit 70 if I am here the 17th, . . . milestones neither my father, mother, or 3 out of 4 grandparents made.
> 
> I don't plan on living forever, . . . just until Jesus comes back, . . . or my work is done here, . . . whichever comes first.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Good job Dwight! Keep it up!


----------



## bigdogbuc

Maine-Marine said:


> I am on a roll, If I do not go to the gym tomorrow it will be day 3,784


I win. Wait, two years ago...shit. Okay. You win...


----------



## A J

Inor said:


> Your present lifestyle sounds a lot like mine, although I do walk a LOT, but I sure would not mind dropping a couple inches. So I am Jake with your plan. What do we need to do?


I'm going to post on this thread every morning after I walk.

If you want to do the same (for whatever you're going to do), then I'll simply berate you if I see you posting and you haven't stayed on the plan.

Sound OK?

AJ


----------



## bigdogbuc

Does running count? Cause I ran for the first time yesterday in lord knows how long, and I was like "What is this strange motion? I do not remember it."

I definitely need more exercise and I applaud your efforts. I have a really, really tough time losing weight. A year and a half ago I started working out/exercising a lot to get ready to go back to work for the police department on a part time basis. I biked, I walked, I took stairs, hit our weight room at school, stopped drinking soda, snacking, ate healthier, smaller portions, cut things from my diet like starch, did all that stuff.

I didn't lose a ****ing ounce. Not one. After my heart attack, same thing. Not a single solitary ounce. It's really bizarre.


----------



## DerBiermeister

The walking is good -- in fact it is fantastic. I know, I've been doing for almost 24 years now. I walk 3 miles a day, used to do 4-7. My problem is that I still eat too much sugar and carbs and can't lose the weight. Thanks for the kick in the ass -- I need to focus. I've got all the problems so far mentioned here, including the replaced Aortic valve.


----------



## TG

AJ I post in this forum often while on my treadmill, kills two birds like Americans love to say 

Good for you for wanting to get healthy, I find exercise addictive, makes one feel amazing. When going on walks, try to do hills as often as you can and stairs wherever you find them.. Hills/Stairs is not only cardio but also strength training.


----------



## TG

Old SF Guy said:


> Toronto motivates me..where are you girl....and Mish...damn mish...my red head malstrom......


The kids are finally in bed, my head is spinning lol


----------



## Hemi45

I'm with you, AJ!!!

In May, on a lark, I entered and completed the 5K portion of the Merrill Down & Dirty ... in 54 minutes. I'm not proud of that time but it gave me a reality check/starting point. So far this year I've lost 35# with another 35# to go. On 10/1 I started a fitness boot camp and have gone M-F without fail. I'm going to continue to eat healthy, do my daily training and live right. Next year when that race comes around I intend to finish in the low 40's!


----------



## A J

TorontoGal said:


> AJ I post in this forum often while on my treadmill, kills two birds like Americans love to say
> 
> Good for you for wanting to get healthy, I find exercise addictive, makes one feel amazing. When going on walks, try to do hills as often as you can and stairs wherever you find them.. Hills/Stairs is not only cardio but also strength training.


I know, I love being in shape. It's just been a while. I work out of my house and work FAR too many hours, at least when I was running all over the country, I did a couple miles a day between airplanes/taxis/rentals/hotels/meetings. Now I just sit in front of my computer and do all my calls from there. The world will keep spinning without me for an hour a day!

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## TG

AJ, keep this thread going, would love to see updates.


----------



## thepeartree

bigdogbuc said:


> Does running count? Cause I ran for the first time yesterday in lord knows how long, and I was like "What is this strange motion? I do not remember it."
> 
> I definitely need more exercise and I applaud your efforts. I have a really, really tough time losing weight. A year and a half ago I started working out/exercising a lot to get ready to go back to work for the police department on a part time basis. I biked, I walked, I took stairs, hit our weight room at school, stopped drinking soda, snacking, ate healthier, smaller portions, cut things from my diet like starch, did all that stuff.
> 
> I didn't lose a ****ing ounce. Not one. After my heart attack, same thing. Not a single solitary ounce. It's really bizarre.


Not really bizarre. These things change as doctors learn more. My doc says that too much fasting will cause you to up your cortisol, which makes your body think it's starving and you stop losing weight. He says that I need to cut carbs to a minimum and go up on some fats and protein. I am also ordered to have at least an ounce of 75% cacao chocolate and several cups (8 ounce) cups of black coffee per day. And the kicker- cut down or cut out ALL sweeteners. No sugar, no artificial sweeteners. That's the part I'm still struggling with. And I often have to take meds at night that say it needs to be with food. I don't know what that food can be, yet. I'll find that out Dec. 10th . Exercise is even more complicated an issue. One thing I know is that walking is out. Still working on this issue. I got forwarded to a physical therapy gym, but there's no way I can afford that, lomg term.


----------



## ntxwheels

A J said:


> OK,
> 
> I've been putting off getting in shape for far too long.
> 
> Since I'm carrying about 50 lbs of my survival food around with me all the time :grin: , I've decided to make some changes.
> 
> I've believed for a long time that if you want to reach your goals, write them down. So here they are,
> 
> *I'm going to drop the extra weight.*
> *I'm changing my daily routine* (get up, start working and stop when it's time to go to bed) I sit at a computer for 12-15hrs/day.
> *I'm going to walk a few miles on the treadmill every morning to start, and cut out 1/2 of my starches.*
> 
> What motivated me, is a family friend, 80 years old and he will be running the Boston Marathon next year!
> 
> 30 years ago, I had a 42 resting heart rate and was in pretty descent shape. I'll be happy to get 1/2 way from were I am to were I was.
> 
> So, If anybody wants to join me, write down your goal and we can keep each other motivated.
> 
> Don't worry, if nobody wants to join, I'm doing it anyway!
> 
> later,
> AJ


Go for it.

Here's my current stats: At rest heart rate 47BPM, Blood pressure 119/68 (no meds), weight 180. I do 4 miles a day on the tread mill and an additional 2 miles daily walking our 100 pound puppy. Work with my free weights 3 times a week

Oh, and I'm on the reach diet. If I can reach it, I eat it.


----------



## A J

Day one started. 

Did my morning treadmill (Level 2 weight loss program for 30 minutes). 

I wanted to do more WHEN I STARTED. But my back said that it was enough for this morning.

It's a bit disheartening to see just how poor of shape I'm in, especially when I used to be in such great shape. 

Hope to do another 30 minutes this afternoon.

Now to keep it up!

AJ


----------



## mcangus

Heck yeah, I am in!

My goal is to completely transform someone else's body this year. I want to motivate and workout with someone new. I want to see someone close to me become happier. I want to tell someone the mistakes I made and the BS to avoid in fitness/health community.

The only problem is no one wants to do it with me! lol


----------



## mcangus

A J said:


> Day one started.
> 
> Did my morning treadmill (Level 2 weight loss program for 30 minutes).
> 
> I wanted to do more WHEN I STARTED. But my back said that it was enough for this morning.
> 
> It's a bit disheartening to see just how poor of shape I'm in, especially when I used to be in such great shape.
> 
> Hope to do another 30 minutes this afternoon.
> 
> Now to keep it up!
> 
> AJ


Yeah keep it up! Update daily if possibly. Even if you get tired of writing about it and we get tired of you. Journaling anything in life really helps you stay focused.

You should post a photo of your body now and upload it. Then in 3 months do another photo and upload it. Uploading photos keeps you accountable. No face pic for security obviously. And no naughty pics.


----------



## A J

Day 2 down. All good so far. The walk was easier today, not as much back pain.

I sure missed having a chocolate last night, figured that would be a good 1 week reward.

AJ


----------



## James m

I've been losing weight. My pants keep falling down. Im always having to pull them up lately. The belt doesn't go any tighter.


----------



## A J

Day 3, still good to go.

Last night I caved and grabbed a handful of Hershey's bars from the Halloween candy bowl. I felt so bad afterwards that I jumped on the treadmill for another dose!

AJ


----------



## TG

A J said:


> Day 3, still good to go.
> 
> Last night I caved and grabbed a handful of Hershey's bars from the Halloween candy bowl. I felt so bad afterwards that I jumped on the treadmill for another dose!
> 
> AJ


I ate 2 Snickers bars, so very tasty! Good for you for being active every day


----------



## Daddy O

I hate workout machines, and the hot chicks in gyms with their yoga pants give me too much wood to concentrate on a workout, so i prefer to hike. We snow camp as much as we can. We also rain camp, hot weather camp, and climb tall peaks. To me this is my fav way, to carry a hundred pounds of ruck up a 9000 foot mountain, and cook a 4 course meal at the top. 

Whatever diet you choose, make sure its something you can live with, like maybe allow a single splurge a day. My brother is studying nutrition and he says you should eat like a king for breakfast, and a pauper for dinner (you take dinner to bed where it turns to fat).


----------



## TG

This thread is not about dragging you into a gym, I believe it's more about motivating each-other to take better care of ourselves.


----------



## adian

Congrats on your decisions!

I will volunteer any help I may. I am very big into exercise and diet. I came out of the Marines at 142 lbs and now weigh 205 and have the same size waistline. I started working out to help with pain from injuries and to keep my spirits up. I have found my pain is worse when I didn't exercise and I am allergic to most pain meds I had to find a way to cope, and this has been my salvation. 

I got so much into it a few years ago I was even prepping to compete. I had a pro bodybuilder trainer, I hung out with Olympia competitors. I learned about diet, exercising around my injuries and supplementation. 

I have been out for a couple months due to our move but have been back at it hard. 

So if you have any questions I could help with, feel free to ask!

Congrats again!


----------



## James m

I personally despise indoor exercise. I don't see the point in a bicycle inside that doesn't take you anywhere. And doesn't it seem like a lot of running to go nowhere. 

Im just the type that likes to go outside. Pretty sky and trees and such.


----------



## just mike

Damn, I hate getting on a guilt trip right before Turkey Day


----------



## Hemi45

Speaking of Thanksgiving Day guilt ... 

My trainer told me this morning that after a month of daily exercise he sees progress in my form, strength and endurance. He also told me that if I wanted to see the progress in the mirror I need to take my nutrition seriously - DOH!


----------



## A J

Day 4. Just got off the treadmill, little pain on the left shin/knee. I need better shoes, will deal with that tonight.

I'm going to try to do 2x30minutes / day from here on out.

AJ


----------



## TG

Threw out ALL the Halloween candy (my kids hid a separate stash in their room, nothing escapes me), no more distractions haha 
AJ, I'll be climbing onto my elliptical in 20 min and doing free weights right after.


----------



## TG

A J said:


> Day 4. Just got off the treadmill, little pain on the left shin/knee. I need better shoes, will deal with that tonight.
> AJ


The pain might not be just from shoes, may be your posture. Running/Walking on treadmills can be tricky because your brain reacts better to being on secure, non-moving pavement as opposed to elevated, constantly moving machine. Go slow, keep your back very straight and shoulders very relaxed, also step on heels first. Hope this helps.

Some runners from Kenya run in makeshift shoes made from car tires, run their whole lives injury-free, it's almost never the shoes unless you ask a trained "by the book" North American podiatrist


----------



## adian

I can't do treadmills, kill my knees. I like the tread climber at my gym because you can go from stair stepper, to strider to running on it without the impact. I know here it gets way too cold to run outside so you have to make some sacrifices in the cold months


----------



## Hemi45

A J said:


> Day 4. Just got off the treadmill, little pain on the left shin/knee. I need better shoes, will deal with that tonight.
> 
> I'm going to try to do 2x30minutes / day from here on out.
> 
> AJ


Depending on your age and conditioning - shoes might not have a damn thing to do with it. If you're a fat, old man who's been inactive for many years it's likely less about what you're doing now than it is what you haven't done for too long. At an unfit 45 years old, my knees are acting like a car that sat unused for too many years and was put on a race track!

Good times, I tell ya ... good times, indeed


----------



## Dalarast

Good thread here down my fitness state of mind.

I'm currently training for a 15K run through the desert that is coming up. I consider it a 35yr old birthday gift to myself and I have been adding long distance run every Wednesday. I also run every Monday and Friday; but prior to training for this marathon/pain run in the sun I just focused on maintain a good 2 mile run pace. Switching the runs up to a 3 miles fast as I can complete run on Monday and a interval 3 mile on Friday... combined with a my minimum 5 mile (reaching 10 mile before first week of December) I am running 11 miles a week. 

I also have been lifting regularly Monday-Friday in the evening and have organized PT which we developed into a cross-fit/combat focused PT Monday-Friday in the AM. 

As far as diet... I have been attempting the paleo diet for over five months now; but do allow myself ranch dressing every other salad and Gatorade in the afternoon to replenish myself..... If I break the diet.. I.e. the rare beer.... I punish myself more at the gym and on a run.

AJ - Make sure you switch up cardio... get yourself USED to running or you can end up broke quick. On my off days of running I find the elliptical and bikes at the gym are a great way to workout and catch up on reading (this month.. Global Economics). Keep up the focus man and make sure whatever you are working towards you are doing it for yourself and keep that in the back of your head. When you miss a day you missed a day to help/improve yourself. Don't cheat yourself Is the mind set. 

Now I want cake.


----------



## A J

Day 5 good to go, been doing a morning and evening 30minutes.

Something weird this morning. My body remembered how to sweat. Same EXACT exercise, same temperature etc.

Maybe my body is deciding its going to start losing weight?

AJ


----------



## TG

A J said:


> Day 5 good to go, been doing a morning and evening 30minutes.
> 
> Something weird this morning. My body remembered how to sweat. Same EXACT exercise, same temperature etc.
> 
> Maybe my body is deciding its going to start losing weight?
> 
> AJ


Yay!


----------



## A J

Day 6, finally did my treadmill tonight. Cheated by having a beer and a couple pieces of pizza tonight.

AJ


----------



## A J

1 week down! Upped the treadmill to level 3 and that will be enough for a while.

AJ


----------



## adian

Cheating isn't bad as long as it's limited. Keeps your body from going into storage mode


----------



## jeff70

Hell, why not, I'm in.

I used to weight 160, run 2 miles a day, bench press 325 lbs, and wrestle 2 hours a day. Now I am old, fat, (220) and everytime I try to work out my neck starts killing me. I go into the pain doc in 3 weeks to have the nerves burned in my neck so hopefully after that I can get back to the gym, untill then I plan on modifying my diet, and cutting out the sugar and bread, ( I am a huge fan of bread) I have been looking at supplements but so much has changed since I was into weight lifting and wrestling I dont even know where to start anymore. I really don't care if I loose a bunch of weight I just want to get my strength back and loose the beer gut.


----------



## A J

jeff70 said:


> Hell, why not, I'm in.
> 
> I used to weight 160, run 2 miles a day, bench press 325 lbs, and wrestle 2 hours a day. Now I am old, fat, (220) and everytime I try to work out my neck starts killing me. I go into the pain doc in 3 weeks to have the nerves burned in my neck so hopefully after that I can get back to the gym, untill then I plan on modifying my diet, and cutting out the sugar and bread, ( I am a huge fan of bread) I have been looking at supplements but so much has changed since I was into weight lifting and wrestling I dont even know where to start anymore. I really don't care if I loose a bunch of weight I just want to get my strength back and loose the beer gut.


Awesome, just keep us posted with your progress. OR ELSE :grin:

AJ


----------



## jeff70

LOL, will do


----------



## tinkerhell

Congratulations and best wishes to all.

I think I'll join. I am much better at starting a routine than keeping one, so I've decided to start a new routine 3-5 times this week.


----------



## A J

tinkerhell said:


> Congratulations and best wishes to all.
> 
> I think I'll join. I am much better at starting a routine than keeping one, so I've decided to start a new routine 3-5 times this week.


Great, Tinker makes 3.

Nice.

AJ


----------



## A J

8 days straight! Thanks forum, for forcing me to 'put up or shut up'.

I really shouldn't have done it, but I weighed myself and looks like I'm down 2-3 pounds after the first week. 
I know it could be water etc. But it's still some positive reinforcement! I'm anxious to see the result after a month or 2 or 3.

AJ


----------



## adian

Don't forget you need rest and recovery time too.

I'm starting a 10 week bulk starting tomorrow. Goal is put on 10-15 lbs and drop 2% bf


----------



## A J

adian said:


> Don't forget you need rest and recovery time too.


I'm not working that hard.

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## jeff70

Ok, started today, No soda, or sugar, lots of water, Have a headache from hell, but it will go away in a day or 2,


----------



## adian

I started my 10 week overtraining today. Still benched 315 (down from 365 back in August) and did all chest workouts today and did 30 mins on the tread-climber. I'll be doing all arms tomorrow with 30 more mins of cardio. I have an apt wed to see if they can fix my IT band issue vs surgery.


----------



## A J

It's nice to see others joining in!

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to skip my exercise today. I was raking leaves and tweaked my back. 

AJ


----------



## A J

Today, backache was better. Did 2x30 minute walks on the treadmill, felt pretty strong today.

Waiting for the rest of the 'team' to check in!

AJ


----------



## Kur0n

I will join you. While my food intake was toatlly screwed for the day I suppose theres no place like the present to start. I am changing now to go to the gym in my apartment complex unfortunatly I have to walk through the snow to get there . 

Wieght 260 Hieght 6 foot

I would like to be around 200 and about 6' 3" :grin:

I will check in when I get back from the gym.


----------



## adian

Did bis and back today. Strong day. Curls with 55 lb dumbbells for set followed by a drop set. Also worked up to 280 on seated rows. Course I did other stuff, some abs then 30 mins of cardio. Weight was 200, I'm going down when I need to be going up. 

Rest day tomorrow and seein a new dr to have some tests run on the hips to see if they can fix without surgery


----------



## A J

Hi guys,

I just got off the treadmill. Just 30 minutes worth, but for the 13th day in a row, I've watched my starch intake and drank water like a fish!

I was 252lbs on Nov 1. I'm 6'1" Planning on dropping 50lbs before elk season next year (about 10 months).

AJ


----------



## jeff70

Still no soda, or bread, Headache is a little better, Just got back from getting my second round of Temporary nerve blocks in my neck, if this test goes well I have the radio frequency thing on the 18th of Dec.


----------



## adian

Good goal to set. You should drop fast at first and then level off. At that point 1-2 lbs a week is good. 

I had cortisone shots in both hips today, will see if it helps.


----------



## A J

Day 14, going strong.

Sound off guys!

AJ


----------



## Kur0n

Watched what I ate today and stopped drinking soda completely. I didnt get a chance to work out today as I had tests until 10pm but should get a good workout in tomorrow.


----------



## adian

Today is all about legs!!! Did shoulders and tris yesterday's but skipped the cardio to give the shots the 24-48 hrs they need to kick in. Will test it today


----------



## A J

Taking the day off, great day at work and a mixed drink after (first in 15 days). Even God rested on the 7th day.

Sound off everyone else!

AJ


----------



## TG

I'm taking 2 weeks off from all physical activity except for walking my kids to/from school due to eye surgery. I might go slightly crazy... Working out is what keeps me sane..


----------



## adian

I'm right there with Ya, the gym is my therapy session. I was out almost 3 months after our move and feel so much better now that I'm back in there


----------



## jeff70

Today was a blow it day, took the granddaughter to chuck e cheese for pizza and games, Had alot of fun,


----------



## A J

Missed posting yesterday, but still going strong. 2 more days down. A 40minute walk on the treadmill (1.8 miles) with varying incline is getting pretty easy.

Probably up the time/effort level next week.

AJ


----------



## adian

I try to bump it up each week. Either distance, incline or intensity. Keeps your body guessing and burning


----------



## A J

I bumped it up and am actually tired when I'm done (that's kinda the point I guess!)

Anyway, only 10 more days and I can see if I've lost any real weight yet!

AJ


----------



## adian

Haven't seen anyone post in this in a while. Hope everyone is still going at it.

I'm happy with my progress, shoulders and arms are getting huge


----------



## A J

Adian,

Excellent.

I've unfortunately fell off the bandwagon. With work, Thanksgiving, Mother In Law staying for a while ... I stopped exercising. But I did end up down 2-3lbs for the first month, even though the last 10 days I've not spent the time on the treadmill that I had been. Now that life is getting back to normal, I hope to get back on the bandwagon.

Thanks for the push,
AJ


----------



## adian

It's not important that you stopped, what important is that you start again. We all have starts and stops before the lifestyle is changed and you get to where you have to go to feel right. Hell I was out for 3 months while we relocated half way across the country and I'm still out of shape from where I was. But I know with persistence I'll get back to and better than I was. Hell I got up and went the morning of Thanksgiving. You got this!


----------



## Hemi45

adain nailed it! Two weeks ago I had both my knees scoped and this week had a diagnosis of tendonitis of the rotator cuff. I'm looking at physical therapy; 5-6 days a week for the month of December. Obviously, that nixes my participation in boot camp for the month but you know what ... I can still eat clean and blast the crap out of my abs!

It's all about the mindset of want to/can do.


----------

